# Br.111 Arriving



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Deutsche Bahn Br.111 arriving Michaelstadt-Barthmühle early in the morning.

I am rarely at home this early having left for work hours before the sunlight enters the train room in the east. I thought I'd snap a photo or two while the light was good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shot.:thumbsup:

Tell me the crossing, is it just the picture that makes it look like a tractor/trailer would get stuck while crossing it?
Looks like even a car would bottom out while driving over it.
Dukes of Hazard would have no problem.

Or is it the picture shadow?

Though, it is a nice shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It is a level crossing. It's just the angles on the road sides between the two tracks that makes it look strange.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Excellent photo Michael. You've created a great scene.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Joe. I hope there will be many more to come.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

T'is a great shot.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Fantastic shot, early bird gets the worm. Really enjoy your layout sir.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. It's slowing becoming a railroad.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Indeed a good picture. This one doesn't look plastic shiny at all. Level crossing however does look somewhat "unleveled" Is there a better angle this can be shot from?


----------

